# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  MOD-t filament

## misslanphuong

Firstly I'm assuming the choice of only going with PLA was for simplification and to keep costs down, but are there any plans to accommodate other materials? and therefore what are the specs on the hot-end/extruder?
Secondly, where is the spool located? I see the feed tube goes into the base, however from the images and the exploded view in the video it doesn't appear that it would fit within the unit?
I would expect with the design brief of creating a consumer product for everyone, and what is looking like a nice, clean, polished design, that the filament spool would be neatly concealed and not have to be kept next to the printer on some secondary spool holder?

----------

